# G'bye C'Dale, Hello 585



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Had her for a month or two now, figured I'd get some miles on it before posting and commenting. I can honestly say that this bike didn't imake me any faster or able to climb anything I couldn't before, but it does make my heart beat faster and it harder to wipe the stupid grin off my face.

I switched from a CAAD7 w/ Dura-Ace to my 585 w/Chorus, so it was a drastic change. I absolutely love the campy shifters and how they work. The look frame is every bit as stiff as what my Cannondale was, but without beating me to death. The bike just feels like I'm floating down the road, I can't say it's fully the frame since I changed wheels, tires, seat, etc. I have no complaints with Dura-Ace (other then the single shifts, which never were a problem until I rode campy), and still feel it is a smoother shifting drivetrain. I'll be swapping the Dura-Ace out on my 'Dale for Veloce (it's relegated to a full-time trainer bike now). But as a package it is just a dream to ride.

I want to give props to John at Neuvation Cycles for the awesome wheels and even better customer service. The rear deraileur would rub the spokes in the largest cog, John swapped my rear wheel out for a new one that was laced to the inside of the hub. Not only did he ship before I sent the old one out, but he offered to pay the return shipping (I returned his check to him with my old wheel. And also to Chas at Look USA for promptly shipping me a replacement cap for my headset, which was lost when the fork was cut.
View attachment 67593


View attachment 67594


View attachment 67595


For those that can't tell, the drivetrain is fully Campagnolo Chorus CT, Neuvation R28 SL2 Wheelset, FSA - K-Wing bars, FSA OS - 115 Stem, Thomson post, Fizik Aliante saddle, and Ultegra pedals..


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*585*

what size is that?


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

It's an XL.


----------

